# Sverker of Sweden



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sverker_I_of_Sweden

Ιστορικό πρόσωπο της Σουηδίας. Στη Wiki λέει ότι ήταν τσιφλικάς. Δυστυχώς έχω πρόβλημα γιατί η ταινία μιλάει Σουηδικά, και το σενάριο που έχω είναι φυσικά στα Αγγλικά, οπότε τον ονομάζει "βασιλιά". 

Σε δυο διαφορετικά σενάρια, βλέπω διαφορετικές αποδόσεις για τη φατρία του: clan of the Sverkers και Swedes. Είναι συνώνυμα;

Επίσης πώς αποδίδονται στα Ελληνικά αυτές οι λέξεις; 
Westrogothic, Östergötland


----------



## kabuki (Nov 1, 2008)

Άλεξ, εγώ δεν ξέρω (ναι, ναι, όλοι αυτό υποθέταμε), αλλά αν περιμένεις λίγο μπορώ να ρωτήσω την αδέρφω μου που το σπικάρει το σουηδικό ;). Φαντάζομαι θα ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω από μένα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2008)

Ο κύριος είναι Σβέρκερ Α΄. Αυτός ήταν στην Έστεργκετλαντ. Και η δυτική Γκέτλαντ είναι η Βέστεργκετλαντ. Που εκλατινισμένη ήταν Westrogothia (In older English literature one may also encounter the Latinized version Westrogothia). O Westrogothic law είναι ο νόμος της Βέστεργκετλαντ.

(Αν τηρείς το νόμο της τρισυλλαβίας, τα κάνεις Ετσεργκέτλαντ και Βεστεργκέτλαντ. Και αν σου αρέσουν τα παλαιικά, μπορείς να τα γυρίσεις σε –λάνδη. Αν το Γκέτεμποργκ το γράφεις Γκαίτεμποργκ, προσαρμόζεις αντιστοίχως το σουηδικό ö. Περιέργως, ο Πάπυρος του Γκαίτε, αυτά τα έχει με «ε», όπως τα έγραψα αρχικά. Όχι όμως ο Δρανδάκης.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 1, 2008)

Έγραφα ολόκληρο κατεβατό αλλά με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ. Oh well...


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2008)

Μα γιατί δεν το ανέβασες; Λοιπόν, αφού ξεμπερδέξαμε με την Έστερ και τη Βέστερ, μπορούμε να πιάσουμε τις Φερόες. Τις οποίες ο Πάπυρος τις γράφει Φαιρόες. Στα αγγλικά Faroe ή Faeroe Islands (Faroese: Føroyar, meaning "Sheep Islands", Danish: Færøerne, Old Norse: Færeyjar).

Σημερινή διαδικτυακή στατιστική:
404.000 Φερόες, 229 Φαιρόες
Στατιστική του 2006:
Φερόες: 101.000, Φαιρόες: 4!
Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική σελίδα συζήτησης της Wikipedia.
Απ' όπου αντιγράφω το μοναδικό:
Έχω ζήσει στη Σουηδία και γνωρίζω ότι το «Γκέτεμποργκ» μόνο έτσι δεν προφέρεται! Υποστηρίζω με φανατισμό (τοπικισμό θα το έλεγα!) τη γραφή «Γκαίτεμποργκ».

Γιατί όχι Προβατονήσια, να ξεμπερδεύουμε;


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Απ' όπου αντιγράφω το μοναδικό:
> Έχω ζήσει στη Σουηδία και γνωρίζω ότι το «Γκέτεμποργκ» μόνο έτσι δεν προφέρεται! Υποστηρίζω με φανατισμό (τοπικισμό θα το έλεγα!) τη γραφή «Γκαίτεμποργκ».
> 
> Γιατί όχι Προβατονήσια, να ξεμπερδεύουμε;



Μοναδικό πράγματι. Βρέθηκε και δεύτερος Έλληνας που υποστηρίζει ότι το "αι" προφέρεται διαφορετικά από το "ε" (πρώτος ήταν ο Σαββόπουλος).


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 1, 2008)

> Λοιπόν, αφού ξεμπερδέξαμε με την Έστερ και τη Βέστερ, μπορούμε να πιάσουμε τις Φερόες.



Και μόλις ξεμπερδέψουμε και με αυτές να πιάσουμε τα νησιά Όλαντ/Ώλαντ (που οι περισσότεροι τα λένε -λανθασμένα- Άλαντ και παίζει επίσης η εναλλακτική Άαλαντ και τα νεύρα μου κορδέλες).
Μια και είμαστε στην περιοχή ...


----------



## curry (Nov 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μοναδικό πράγματι. Βρέθηκε και δεύτερος Έλληνας που υποστηρίζει ότι το "αι" προφέρεται διαφορετικά από το "ε" (πρώτος ήταν ο Σαββόπουλος).



Μπα, μην νομίζεις... και το "ο" από το "ω", και το "οι" από το "ει" ή το "υ" ή το "ι"... 
Η περίπτωση που ξέρω υποστηρίζει απίστευτα πράγματα για την προφορά αυτής της ρημάδας της γλώσσας... Είναι ικανός να σε κάνει πύραυλο - και να αλλάξεις πλανήτη και να ησυχάσεις μια και καλή! 

Μα έχει πει τέτοια πράγματα ο Νιόνιος;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γιατί όχι Προβατονήσια, να ξεμπερδεύουμε;


Ή *Αρνήσια*!  Κι αν είναι του γαλάτου, *Τρυφαιρόες Νήσους*. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχω ζήσει στη Σουηδία και γνωρίζω ότι το «Γκέτεμποργκ» μόνο έτσι δεν προφέρεται! Υποστηρίζω με φανατισμό (τοπικισμό θα το έλεγα!) τη γραφή «Γκαίτεμποργκ».


Τώρα το είδα :) Φίλη μου Σουηδέζα πάντως προς Γιοτεμπόριγιε το προφέρει (ή Γιοτεμπόριγ*αι*, θα τη ρωτήσω )


----------



## Elena (Jan 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο κύριος είναι Σβέρκερ Α΄. *Αυτός ήταν στην Έστεργκετλαντ. Και η δυτική Γκέτλαντ είναι η Βέστεργκετλαντ. Που εκλατινισμένη ήταν Westrogothia (In older English literature one may also encounter the Latinized version *Westrogothia). O Westrogothic law είναι ο νόμος της *Βέστεργκετλαντ.*



Kαλά, αυτοί δεν είναι οι Βησιγότθοι;

The terms Ostrogoths and *Visigoths, or Westrogoths*, signifying eastern and western Goths, are derived from the position these tribes maintained in Sweden: the one occupying that part of Scandinavia which borders on Denmark, and is called Westrogothia, or West Gothland; the other, the more eastern parts near the Baltic, called Ostrogothia, or East Gothland*.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...&hl=el&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result

*Χώρα των Γότθων


What am I missing?


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2009)

Εδώ έχουμε επαρχίες (landskap) της Σουηδίας που και στα αγγλικά δεν τροποποιούνται. Ούτε εξομοιώνονται οι κάτοικοί τους με τους Οστρογότθους (ανατολικούς) και τους Βησιγότθους (δυτικούς), που έμεναν … κάτω από το αυλάκι (τη Βαλτική). Δεν είναι επίσης χρήσιμο να μεταφράσουμε την Γκέτλαντ σε «χώρα των Γότθων» για να μη δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις (ποια χώρα των Γότθων;), όπως δεν μεταφράζουμε και το Γκέτεμποργκ σε «πόλη των Γότθων». Όσο για τον Västgötalagen, που μεταφράζεται Westrogothic law, πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τον μπερδέψουμε με τα ξαδέρφια κάτω από τη Βαλτική, γι’ αυτό πρότεινα την αναλυτική μετάφραση «νόμος της Βεστεργκέτλαντ».


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2009)

Πάντως αυτό το Γε/γαι που λέει η παλάβρα θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί, γιατί πράγματι έτσι προφέρεται (όχι γκ αλλά γι όπως γιο για γιε).


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Γετεμπόρι προφέρεται η Γοτθόπολις σουηδιστί και Γέτλαντ η γη των Γότθων, διαιρουμένη σε Ανατολική (Έστερ) και Δυτική (Βέστερ). Το νησί Όλαντ γράφεται με αυτό το περίεργο κορυθαίολον a που έχει ένα ο από πάνω. Αυτό προφέρεται ο, όπως π.χ. η πόλη Umea που προφέρεται Ούμε_*ο*_. Όσο για τον Σβέρκο, η Σουηδική Βίκη τον λέει σαφέστατα _βασιλιά_ της Εστεργέτλαντ: Sverker den äldre [] var *kung av Östergötland* - και μάλιστα ιδρυτή δυναστείας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Μετά το κορυθαίολο, νομίζω μόνο αυτό λείπει από το νήμα.








*Vissigoth*​


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Vissi d' arte


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

Ένα περίεργο πράμα: ο Διογένης το δίνει κορυθαιόλος (με κάποια σημείωση βεβαίως-βεβαίως για το θέμα του τόνου), αλλά _όλες_ οι γκουγκλιές (7 σελίδες) το δίνουν αποκλειστικά κορυθαίολος!


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Υποτίθεται ότι το _κορυθαιόλος_ είναι το ποιητικό. Εγώ, πάλι, που, ως γνωστόν, είμαι άσχετος με τα αρχαία, καταλαβαίνω πώς βρίσκουν τον τόνο από το μέτρο, αλλά πώς τον βρίσκουν όταν το κείμενο δεν είναι ποιητικό και δεν βοηθά η κλίση της λέξης, δεν (θυμάμαι να) μου το έχει εξηγήσει κανένας,


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Στους γκουγκλαίους ψάχνετε, στους Διογένηδες Παλάς ψάχνετε, στον _Όμηρο_ γιατί δεν ψάχνετε;


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

Τι να σου πω. Η λέξη, με βάση το Liddell-Scott, είναι _πάντοτε_ ποιητική (Όμηρος για τον Έκτορα, και ένας Αριστοφάνης). Ενώ όμως το LS τη δίνει κορυθαίολος, ο Διογένης τη δίνει κορυθαιόλος. Και τα δύο έχουν σημείωση για τον τόνο (το LS μου λέει ότι ο Ευστάθιος το έχει -αιόλος). Πάντως προέρχεται από το ρήμα αιόλλω.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Ο δικός μου Liddell (Σιδέρης 1948) έχει και τα δύο, με το προπαροξύτονο πρώτο στο λήμμα και το παροξύτονο ως εναλλακτικό. Τη λέξη την είχα πρωτοδεί στο πρωτότυπο της Ιλιάδος στον Περσέα και, αν έλεγε κάπου κορυθαι*ό*λος, ούτε που το πρόσεξα. Άλλωστε _αισθητικά_ καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει, μου κάνει κατιτίς σαν Σπανιόλος, χαχόλος κτλ. Ενώ κορυθα_*ί*_ολος είναι πιο υψιπετές, έχει έναν_ αέρα_ ;) βρε παιδί μου, έναν κυματισμό. Το άλλο ακούγεται σαν μπινελίκι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, Κώστα, τι λες για τον Διογένη. Ο Διογένης έχει LSJ:
κορῠθ-αιόλος (on the accent v. Hdn. Gr.1.228, Eust.352.28), ον, (αἰόλλω)
moving the helmet quickly, i.e. with glancing helm, epith. of Hector, Il.2.816, etc.; once of Ares, 20.38; κ. νείκη Ar.Ra.818.​
Και έχει και ευρήματα στο TLG:


κορυθαίολα (3) |κορυθαιόλοι (1) |κορυθαιόλος (39)
κορυθαιόλα (3) |κορυθαίολον (4) | κορυθαιόλω (1)
κορυθαιόλε (2) |	κορυθαιόλον (10) | κορυθαιόλων (2)
κορυθαίολοι (1) | κορυθαίολος (119) 
Απ' όλα έχει ο τονικός μπαξές, αλλά 119 _κορυθαίολος_.


----------



## gregan (Feb 27, 2015)

Νίκο, με απασχόλησε κάποτε κι εμένα αυτό το θέμα με τους göter και τους svear (στα αγγλικά τους μεταφράζουν goths and swedes), ειδικά όταν είχε γράψει την τριλογία (ή τετραλογία) του Σουηδού ναΐτη ο Γιαν Γκιγιού και ένα βιβλίο από αυτά μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά απο τον Ψυχογιό (Ο Δρόμος για την Ιερουσαλήμ, νομίζω. Αλλά δυστυχώς η μετάφραση έγινε από τα αγγλικά και ο άγγλος μεταφραστής παραλίγο να γράψει δικό του βιβλίο. Άλλαζε και παρέλειπε παραγράφους και άλλα πολλά, χάνοντας επίσης και το υπέροχο ύφος του Γκιγιού). Τέλος πάντων, με κάμποσο ψάξιμο που είχα κάνει τότε κατέληξα ότι οι göter (göt στον ενικό γι' αυτό το φύλο, ενώ ο ενικός για τους Γότθους είναι got) αποκαλούνταν Γοῦται (πιθν. Γαῦται), pl., Γαυτοί από τον Πτολεμαίο (περ. 150 μ.Χ). Οι άλλοι είναι οι Σβήροι ή Σβέαροι που προέρχονται από την περιοχή πάνω από τη λίμνη Βέτερ και Βένερ (λίμνες που στην ανάμεσά τους κοιλάδα κατοικούσαν οι Γούται) και είχαν έδρα την Ουψάλα. Από το δικό τους φύλο, σόι, Οίκο, προήλθε η ονομασία της Σουηδίας (Svea + rike, όπου ρίκε βασίλειο, reich -ξου, ξου- = Sverige). Σε ότι αφορά της περιοχές τώρα θα έλεγα Δυτική και Ανατολική Γεταλάνδη, ενώ το Göteborg το γράφω Γέτεμποργ. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να γράφουμε Γαίτεμποργ ή Γκαίτε. Διότι αν κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο πώς θα ξεχωρίσεις το ö από το ä στη μεταγραφή; Μόνο με το αι; Τώρα εκείνο το Γαίτεμπόριγιε μπορεί να ακούγεται έτσι εκεί στο Γέτεμποργ, αλλά δεν ακούγεται έτσι στη Στοκχόλμη. Είναι θέμα διαλέκτου. Στο Γέτεμποργ το προφέρουν Γιέτεμπόργ(ι)ε, ενώ στη Στοκχόλμη Γέτεμποργ, άντε Γέτεμποργ(ι). Αλλά τι να λέμε, όπως κι αν το μεταγράψουμε δεν θα πιάσουμε ποτέ την ακριβή προφορά. Οπότε καλό είναι να έχουμε κατά νου ότι οι μεταγραφρές μόνο κατά προσέγγιση μπορούν να γίνουν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2015)

gregan said:


> Σε ότι αφορά της περιοχές τώρα θα έλεγα Δυτική και Ανατολική Γεταλάνδη, ενώ το Göteborg το γράφω Γέτεμποργ.



Πολύ ωραία αυτά που έγραψες και με ανάγκασαν να ξεσκονίσω το ράφι της μνήμης μου ξαναδιαβάζοντας το νήμα. Τώρα για αυτό το G που γίνεται Γ στα παλιότερα και Γκ στα καινούργια, θα το κρατούσα Γκ στο Γκέτεμποργκ. Αλλιώς, θα έκανα επίσης β το b και θα αναζητούσα εξελληνισμό, κάτι σαν Γαιτεβούργο. 

Ή μήπως Γοτθοβούργο;


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2015)

Μ’ αρέσουν η Δυτική και Ανατολική Γοτλάνδη ή Γοταλάνδη. Με ή χωρίς συγκοπή, αλλά οπωσδήποτε Δυτική και Ανατολική.

Ως προς το αν είχαν σχέση οι *Γότθοι* (που τους γνωρίζουμε με αυτό τους το όνομα μόνο απ’ όταν εμφανίστηκαν στις ακτές της Μαύρης Θάλασσας) με τους *Γούτους* της Σκανδιναβικής χερσονήσου που αναφέρει ο Πτολεμαίος, αλλά και με τους *Geats* του Μπεοβούλφου (πώς άραγε να μεταφράστηκαν ελληνικά;) ή ακόμα και με τους Ιούτους (Γιούτους) της Δανίας (Γιουτλάνδης), αυτό η σύγχρονη έρευνα το αφήνει στην άκρη ως ερώτημα τόσο βεβαρημένο με μύθους και θρύλους που να μην επιδέχεται απάντηση.

Πάντως οι όροι Βησιγότθοι και Οστρογότθοι *ΔΕΝ* σημαίνουν «δυτικοί» και «ανατολικοί Γότθοι». Η εθνογένεση και των δύο αυτών λαών ήταν διαδικασία πολύπλοκη, πήρε χρόνο, ολοκληρώθηκε όταν αυτοί πέρασαν μέσα στη Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία και δεν έχει να κάνει με τη γεωγραφική τους θέση. Όσο ήταν έξω από τη Ρωμαϊκη Αυτοκρατορία ονομάζονταν Tervingi και Greuthungi.

Περίπλοκα θέματα όλ’ αυτά, που η ιστορική έρευνα τα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει μόνο τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για περισσότερα ας ανατρέξουν στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια, που μεταφέρει σωστά ό,τι γίνεται σήμερα δεκτό. Αυτό που λέει το βιβλίο του #12 δεν ισχύει· το βιβλίο είναι παμπάλαιο.


----------



## Earion (Feb 28, 2015)

*Βασίλειον της Σουεδίας*

α΄) η ιδίως *Σουεδία *... περιλαμβάνει 8 επαρχίας,



Την *Ουπλανδίαν*, ... Πρωτεύουσα αυτής και καθέδρα όλου του Σουεδικού βασιλείου εύρηται η *ΟΛΜΙΑ *τανύν *ΣΤΟΚΧΟΛΜΗ *(Stockholm), κειμένη επί μιας τερπνής θέσεως παρά την Μαιλάρην λίμνην ... 

β΄) Η *Γοτθία *ή *Γοτλανδία*, κειμένη μεσημβρινώς της ιδίως Σουεδίας παρά την Βαλτικήν θάλασσαν και τον Καττεγαττικόν κόλπον... Διαιρείται δε αύτη εις 12 επαρχίας,
​1) Την ανατολικήν *Γοτθίαν* ...​​8) Την *Γοθεμβόργην*, σχηματίζουσαν και ταύτην μέρος της Δαλίας και δυτικής Γοτθίας ... Πρωτεύουσα αυτής έστι το *Γοθεμβούργον*, καλώς οικοδομημένη πόλις επί της αριστεράς όχθης του Γότα ποταμού ...​​12) Την νήσον *Γοθλανδίαν *(Gothland) κειμένην επί της Βαλτικής θαλάσσης ...​​​Νικολάου Λωρέντη. _Νεώτατη διδακτική γεωγραφία προς ευχερή γνώσιν όλων των μερών και κατοίκων της γης_. Τόμ. 1. Εν Βιέννη, 1838, σ. 269 (βλ. εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2015)

Ναι, μπράβο. Και *Γοτθεμβούργον*!

https://books.google.gr/books?id=wjRDAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA184#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2015)

Earion said:


> *Βασίλειον της Σουεδίας*
> 
> α΄) η ιδίως *Σουεδία *... περιλαμβάνει 8 επαρχίας,
> 
> ...



Από όπου και η ονομασία το χημικού στοιχείου Όλμιου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από όπου και η ονομασία το χημικού στοιχείου Όλμιου.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=200664&viewfull=1#post200664


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> ... αλλά και με τους *Geats* του Μπεοβούλφου (πώς άραγε να μεταφράστηκαν ελληνικά;)



Έχω υπόψη μου μία μετάφραση του _Μπέογουλφ_, από τη Γεωργία Γαλανοπούλου, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, 2003. Οι Geats μεταφράζονται *Γέτες *(των Γετών).

Γιατί όχι;

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλες δύο μεταφράσεις στην αγορά.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Jun 18, 2022)

Βρήκα αυτό το νήμα, και είπα να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ τα δυο μου σεντς μπας και ξεδιαλύνει λίγο ακόμα το θέμα.

Καταρχάς:


Earion said:


> Οι Geats μεταφράζονται *Γέτες *(των Γετών).
> 
> Γιατί όχι;


Γιατί οι Γέτες ήταν άλλοι, κοντοχωριανοί.

Όσο για τους Geats του _Μπέογουλφ_, μεταφράζω από το σχετικό λήμμα της σουηδικής Βικιπαίδειας:


> Το σε ποια φυλετική ομάδα αναφέρεται ο όρος έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς μεταξύ ερευνητών. Κι αυτό γιατί το Μπέογουλφ διαδραματίζεται σε μια εποχή όπου οι ιστορικές πηγές σχετικά με τη Σκανδιναβία είναι ελάχιστες και σκόρπιες. Διάφοροι ερευνητές έχουν θελήσει να τοποθετήσουν την πλοκή του έπους σε διάφορες περιοχές. Το γεγονός ότι το έπος κάνει σαφή διάκριση μεταξύ Δανών, (Γ)ιούτων και Geats δεν έχει εμποδίσει κάποιους ερευνητές από το να ταυτοποιήσουν τους τελευταίους ως Δανούς ή (Γ)ιούτους. Εικάζεται πολύ απλά ότι ο συγγραφέας του Μπέογουλφ δεν ήξερε και πολλά για τον Βορρά και συμπεριέλαβε και τους Γέτες της αρχαιότητας στην ιστορία του. Από καθαρά ετυμολογική σκοπιά, ωστόσο, θεωρείται πως η αγγλοσαξονική λέξη _geatas_ αντιστοιχεί στη σουηδική φυλετική ονομασία götar και ορισμένοι αξιολογητές ισχυρίζονται ότι οι Geats ενδεχομένως να κατοικούσαν κάπου στη Götaland ή τη [νήσο] Gotland της σημερινής Σουηδίας.


Ως πηγές αναφέρονται τα _Curt Weibull (1974): Die Geaten des Beowulfepos_ και _Jane Acomb Leake (1964): The Geats of Beowulf_.

Η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια πάντως, σε αντίθεση με τη σουηδική, δεν έχει χωριστά λήμματα για Geats και götar:


> The *Geats* (/ɡiːts, ˈɡeɪəts, jæts/ _GHEETS, GAY-əts, YATS_; Old English: _gēatas_ [ˈjæɑtɑs]; Old Norse: _gautar_ [ˈɡɑu̯tɑr]; Swedish: _*götar*_ [ˈjø̂ːtar]), sometimes called _Goths_, were a large North Germanic tribe who inhabited Götaland ("land of the Geats") in modern southern Sweden from antiquity until the late Middle Ages.


Μία απόδοση που θα μου άρεζε είναι οι «Γέτοι» (ο Γέτος, των Γέτων). Ο Σφέρκερ Α΄, δηλαδή, από τον οποίο ξεκίνησε κι η κουβέντα σας, θα λέγαμε ότι ήταν όχι Γέτης, αλλά Γέτος (ηγέτης).

Τυχόν αποδοχή του τύπου «Γέτοι» θα μας υπαγόρευε όμως και τον τρόπο μεταγραφής της περιοχής Götaland και των υποπεριοχών της Östergötland και Västergötland (το μεσαίο a χάνεται κατά τον σχηματισμό του σύνθετου τύπου):


gregan said:


> Δυτική και Ανατολική Γεταλάνδη


Ή (καλύτερα) _Γέταλαντ_, και _Βεστεργέτλαντ_ – _Εστεργέτλαντ_, αντίστοιχα, αν δε γουστάρουμε εξελληνισμούς.
Χωρίς έξτρα «α» στη μέση, γιατί το κουβάρι είναι ακόμα πιο μπερδεμένο: Πέρα από τις (ας πούμε) επαρχίες (σουηδ. _landskap_) Västergötland και Östergötland, οι οποίες ως ονομασίες επιβιώνουν και σήμερα (π.χ. σε οικόσημα ή ως νοητά γεωγραφικά όρια τοπικών πολιτιστικών ιδιοτροπιών, χωρίς ωστόσο κάποια διοικητική σημασία), υπάρχουν και οι (ας πούμε) κομητείες (σουηδ. _län_) Östra Götaland και Västra Götaland (με την σήμανση Ε και Ο, αντίστοιχα, στον χάρτη του link) που είναι διοικητικές υποδιαιρέσεις κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Άλλαξε ο Immanuel κι είπε τον τόπο του αλλιώς, σα να λέμε... Η Δυτικογετλάνδη έγινε Δυτική Γεταλάνδη και η Ανατολικογετλάνδη έγινε Ανατολική Γεταλάνδη.
Και χωρίς «κ» επίσης, γιατί θα πρέπει, νομίζω, να παραμείνει ορατή η ετυμολογική συγγένεια μεταξύ του λαού (götar = γέταρ/γιόεταρ) και της περιοχής στην οποία αυτοί ζούσαν (Götaland = γέτα-λαντ/γιόετα-λαντ). Την οποία, σ' αυτό το σενάριο, θα λέγαμε ότι διαρρέει ο ποταμός Γέτα(ς) (Göta = γέτα/γιόετα).

Όσο για την πόλη, «ανάμεσα» στο Γκέτεμποργκ και το Γέτεμποργ(ι), εγώ βλέπω (και προτείνω) μία τρίτη, πιο διαλλακτική εκδοχή: Γέτεμποργκ.
Αφενός διατηρούμε το ίδιο συνθετικό σε λαό, περιοχή και πόλη (Γέτες, Γέταλαντ, Βεστερ-/Εστεργέτλαντ, Γέτεμποργκ), κι αφετέρου γλιτώνουμε τον μάταιο κόπο να προσπαθήσουμε να υποδείξουμε στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη ότι τελευταίος φθόγγος της λέξης είναι το [j], όπως λέμε [jaúrti]. Στα ελληνικά, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο τέλος κάποιας λέξης. Μόνο ως προτελευταίο φθόγγο το συναντάμε, σε λέξεις όπως Χάγη, εύγε κ.α. Σαν να μην μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε το στόμα μας κλειστό έτσι και σχηματίσουμε τον ήχο: το φωνήεν ακολουθεί με το έτσι θέλω.
Οι Σουηδοί πάλι τ'ανάποδο: Από τους τρεις φθόγγους [j], [g] και [γ], οι δύο πρώτοι εκφέρονται αφειδώς, συχνά-πυκνά και στο τέλος μιας λέξης, ενώ το [γ] δεν απαντάται πουθενά. Οπότε μου φαίνεται άκυρη και η μεταγραφή Γέτεμπορ*γ*. Εξάλλου -borg υπάρχουν πολλά σουηδικά (Χέλσινγκμποργκ, Τρέλεμποργκ, Μπιορν Μποργκ), και θα μπούμε σε μπελάδες αν πούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για το γεγονός ότι όντως ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος μεταγραφής τους δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την πρωτότυπη προφορά.

Υπάρχει, βέβαια, και η άλλη άποψη:


nickel said:


> Τώρα για αυτό το G που γίνεται Γ στα παλιότερα και Γκ στα καινούργια, θα το κρατούσα Γκ στο Γκέτεμποργκ.


Τότε, όμως, θα πούμε και την περιοχή Γκέταλαντ, και τις υποπεριοχές της Βεστεργκέτλαντ και Εστεργκέτλαντ (ή Δυτική και Ανατολική, αντίστοιχα, Γκεταλάνδη). Θα πούμε και «ο ποταμός Γκέτα(ς)», και τους ανθρώπους θα τους πούμε Γκέτους (για να μην τους πούμε Γκέτες).

Πάντως, όσον αφορά τη διαφοροποίηση του τρόπου προφοράς του G, κανόνας υπάρχει:
Γίνεται ένας διαχωρισμός των φωνηέντων σε «σκληρά» (a, o, u, å) και «μαλακά» (e, i, y, ä, ö).
Όταν το G προηγείται «σκληρού» φωνήεντος προφέρεται [g], ενώ όταν προηγείται «μαλακού» φωνήεντος προφέρεται [j].
Εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν επίσης, αλλά σε τοπωνύμια και γενικότερα λέξεις «μεταγραφικού ενδιαφέροντος» δε νομίζω να τις συναντήσουμε.
Μάλιστα, αν παραβλέψουμε το κορυθαίολον å και τα επίστικτα ä και ö, ο ίδιος κανόνας επιβιώνει και στα αγγλικά: λέμε γκ (ή και γκι) στα *ga*rment, *go*al, *gu*m, *Gu*iness, αλλά τζ (περίπου) στα *ge*m, *gi*n, *gy*m κ.α. Εδώ, βέβαια, οι εξαιρέσεις είναι κάμποσες (ειδικά στην περίπτωση του ge-). Χαρακτηριστικότερο παράδειγμα ίσως είναι το C: λέμε κ (ή και κι) στα *ca*r, *co*mpany, *cu*p, *cu*re, αλλά *Σ* στα *ce*dar, *ci*rca, *cy*cling κλπ.
Μάλλον κρατάει από τα λατινικά το φαινόμενο (;)

Εν πάση περιπτώσει. Ανακεφαλαιώνω:

Οι Γέτοι μας έρχονται από τη Γέταλαντ (εξελλ. Γεταλάνδη), κάποιοι από τη Βεστεργέτλαντ (τη δυτική) και κάποιοι από την Εστεργέτλαντ (την ανατολική), εκατέρωθεν αλλά και κατά μήκος του ποταμού Γέτα, στις εκβολές του οποίου είναι χτισμένη η πόλη Γέτεμποργκ.
Οι Γκέτοι, μας έρχονται από τη Γκέταλαντ (εξελλ. Γκεταλάνδη), κάποιοι από τη Βεστεργκέτλαντ (τη δυτική) και κάποιοι από την Εστεργκέτλαντ (την ανατολική), εκατέρωθεν αλλά και κατά μήκος του ποταμού Γκέτα, στις εκβολές του οποίου είναι χτισμένη η πόλη Γκέτεμποργκ.
Εμείς ποιους θέλουμε;

Γιατί μετά είναι κι οι Γούτοι.
Κι εδώ υπάρχει κι άλλο μπέρδεμα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω τι αναφέρει ο Πτολεμαίος, πάντως σ' αυτό εδώ το νήμα έχουν δοθεί δύο διαφορετικές ερμηνίες στην πτολεμαϊκή ονομασία «Γούτες»:


gregan said:


> με κάμποσο ψάξιμο που είχα κάνει τότε κατέληξα ότι οι göter (göt στον ενικό γι' αυτό το φύλο, ενώ ο ενικός για τους Γότθους είναι got) αποκαλούνταν Γοῦται





Earion said:


> Ως προς το αν είχαν σχέση οι *Γότθοι* [...] με τους *Γούτους* της Σκανδιναβικής χερσονήσου που αναφέρει ο Πτολεμαίος, αλλά και με τους *Geats* του Μπεοβούλφου [...] ή ακόμα και με τους Ιούτους (Γιούτους) της Δανίας (Γιουτλάνδης), αυτό η σύγχρονη έρευνα το αφήνει στην άκρη


Προσέξτε: άλλοι είναι οι _götar_ για τους οποίους μιλάει ο gregan (και με τους οποίους μόλις πριν από λίγο νόμιζα ότι είχα ξεμπερδέψει), και άλλοι είναι οι _gutar_ (πρφ. γκιούταρ) στους οποίους παραπέμπει το link του Earion. Αμφότεροι κάτοικοι της Σκανδιναβικής χερσονήσου, αν και οι δεύτεροι κατέληξαν νησιώτες. Υπάρχει η θεωρία (και έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι και βάσιμη και εδραιωμένη) ότι οι κάτοικοι της σημερινής νήσου Gotland (Γκότλαντ) είναι λίγο-πολύ απόγονοι των _gutar_. Μακάρι, λοιπόν, όταν έγραφε για «Γούτες» ο Πτολεμαίος να εννοούσε αυτούς, γιατί για τους _götar_ προτείναμε ήδη δύο ονομασίες.

Έχουμε λοιπόν (κατά σειρά γεωγραφικής εγγύτητας):

τους αρχαίους βαλκάνιους Γέτες (που μπορεί να ήταν και απολολώτες Δάκες)
τους Γότθους (τους γνωστούς)
τους (Γ)ιούτους της Δανίας
τους Γούτους (;) της Σουηδίας (τους νησιώτες), και
τους Γ(κ)έτους (;) της ηπειρωτικής Σουηδίας
Τέλος, έχουμε και τους Γήτες – πλάκα κάνω...

Τους Geats έχουμε από το ηρωικό ποίημα Μπέογουλφ, που μάλλον απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω αποτελούν ένα συνονθύλευμα όλων των υπολοίπων.

Ενδερζουάν μορ θινγκ: Άλλος φθόγγος, εκτός από το [γ], που δεν απαντάται πουθενά στα σουηδικά είναι το [z]. Δεν μπορούν να το πουν. Εμείς βλέπουμε «sv», μεταγράφουμε «σβ» και εν τέλει διαβάζουμε «ζβ». Σαν να έχει το «β» τον πρώτο λόγο, και καθορίζει και τον τρόπο προφοράς του «σ», που γίνεται «ζ». Εκεί συμβαίνει το αντίθετο: το "S" έχει τον πρώτο λόγο, και καθορίζει τον τρόπο προφοράς του "V", που γίνεται "F". Λέγεται κάπως άραγε όλο αυτό; Οι σχέσεις εξουσίας μεταξύ συμφώνων...

Τον Γέτο τον ηγέτη πάντως τον λέγανε Σφέρκερ, όχι Σβέρκερ.


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> το "S" έχει τον πρώτο λόγο, και καθορίζει τον τρόπο προφοράς του "V", που γίνεται "F".
> Τον Γέτο τον ηγέτη πάντως τον λέγανε Σφέρκερ, όχι Σβέρκερ.


 Δηλαδή και τη χώρα Sverige την προφέρουν *Σφ*... ;


----------



## m_a_a_ (Jun 20, 2022)

Earion said:


> Δηλαδή και τη χώρα Sverige την προφέρουν *Σφ*... ;


Σφέργε. Και μιλάνε σφένσκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> Σφέργε. Και μιλάνε σφένσκα.


Εγώ Σβέριγε και Σβενσκά ακούω σε αυτά τα κλιπάκια, πάντως. Αλλά δεν διακρίνομαι για την ευκρίνεια της ακοής μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2022)

Κι εγώ "σβ" ακούω.


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2022)

Κι εγώ.
Ο καθένας μας έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές του μάλλον.


----------

